# The truth of Ethoxyquin?



## hanksta13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is some info that a DVM at Diamond pet food sent me when I inquired about Ethoxyquin in TOTW and other products they produce. Sorry if this has been previously posted.

Ethoxyquin Statement

"The preservation systems used by our vendors are considered proprietary information. The heat from our pet food process destroys antioxidants that are used in the ingredients that we purchase. The cooking process at our facilities is at or above 240 degrees. After the heat process (extrusion and drying), we apply natural tocopherols (Vitamins A & E) in order to carry the shelf life of the food. Diamond does not preserve any of its products with ethoxyquin, only with mixed tocopherols."

And this


"Although we do not use it, when it is used as an anti-oxidant (to prevent rancidity), as soon as it is added, it begins to oxidize ("to be used up"). Heat and moisture greatly expedite the oxidation. Pet food manufacturing processes typically utilize heat and moisture. The use of ethoxyquin is approved as an anti-oxidant in pet foods and the levels are specified. This information is available on the FDA site.

Since ethoxyquin is an anti-oxidant, it's use in reference to preventing cancer has been published and can be found on PubMed searches".


----------



## NancyO (Feb 17, 2009)

Well that's interesting. I got the exact same email just today. Word for word as I was inquiring about the fish meal in some of their products.

So is this true? That ethoxquin is gone after they cook the food? Not sure I buy that.

Nancy


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Winniesdad (Nov 25, 2008)

I guess fish overall is a sorta dicey thing nowadays. We used to catch fresh fish and eat em all the time but now they don't recommend lake fish here in Minnesota for kids and pregnant women. And for others they have a limit on how much you should eat because of the mercury content 

I probably wouldn't use a dogfood that had a whole lot of fish in it regadless of the Ethoxyquin. In TotW prairie and waterfowl recipes the fishmeal is the 14th ingredient. Not something I'd get overly upset about.


----------

